# الإجهاد والإنفعال Stress and Strain



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الإجهاد والإنفعال Stress and Strain​ 
كل مهندس ولابد ان هذه الكلمتين المتلازمتين مرت به​ 
فما هو الإجهاد وماهو الإنفعال ..​ 

مبادئ مبسطة:

المرونة (Elasticity) :
هى قدرة المادة على إسترجاع شكلها (حالتها) الأصلية بعد زوال القوى المؤثرة عليها. ومن أمثلة المواد المرنه الإسفنج Sponge – كرة التنس Tennis Ball – النابض Spring.


الإجهاد والإنفعال Stress and Strain:
عند التأثير بقوى معينة على المواد المرنة تقع تحت إجهاد ينتج عنه إنفعال ،، هذا الإنفعال يكون إما بالزيادة فى طولها وحجمها أو بالنقصان وكذلك قد يؤدي هذا الإنفعال إلى تغير فى الشكل. 

تعريف الإجهاد Stress
هو القوة المؤثرة عموديا على وحدة المساحة



σ = F/A​ 

تعريف الإنفعال _ε_
هو إستجابة المادة للقوة المؤثرة عليها فقد يكون تغيراً فى الطول أو الحجم أو الشكل. بمعنى آخر يمكن القول أن الإنفعال هو التغير فى الطول بالنسبة إلى الطول الأصلى أو التغير فى الحجم بالنسبة للحجم الأصلى.



ε = DL / L​ 


حيث L هو الطول الأصلى أما DL هو التغير فى الطول. 

او 


_ε = __D__V / V_​ 


حيث V هو الحجم الأصلى أما DV هو التغير فى الحجم


قانون هوك Hooke's Law
ينص قانون هوك على أن : الاستطالة (الانفعال) الناتجة في سلك تتناسب تناسبا طرديا مع قوى الشد المؤثرة عليه.







or


 
إذا أثرنا على سلك طول L بقوة F فسوف تحدث له إستطالة مقدارها DL وكلما زادت القوة تزداد معها الإستطالة أى أن القوة دالة للإستطالة . 


منحنى المرونة Elasticity Curve 
المادة المرنة لها حد مرن Elastic Limit ولابد وأن يحدث لها تشوهات مع زيادة قوة الشد ، تصل هذه التشوهات إلى قطع المادة نفسها ،، إذا تعدت القوة حداً معيين . ولذلك يمكن أن نقسم سلوك المادة مع قوة الشد إلى أربع مراحل وبمعنى آخر برسم العلاقة بين الإجهاد والإنفعال للمادة المرنة فنجد أنها تمر بأربعة مراحل كما هو موضح بالشكل التالى





 







 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Metal_yield.svg


. 


1- المرحلة الأولى مرحلة المرونة وفيها تخضع المادة إلى قانون هوك وتحتفظ فيها المادة بكامل مرونتها ويكون لديها القدرة التامة على إستعادة شكلها او حالتها الأصلية .​ 
2- المرحلة الثانية مرحلة الخضوع وفيها نلاحظ زيادة الانفعال رغم ثبوت الإجهاد وفى هذه المرحلة لا تخضع المادة إلى قانون هوك ولا تستطيع المادة إستعادة شكلها اوحالتها الأصلية بعد زوال القوة المؤثرة عليها.
3- المرحلة الثالثة مرحلة اللدونة وفيها لا تستطيع المادة إستعادة كامل شكلها او حالتها الأصلية ولكن يحدث تشوهات طفيفة فى شكل المادة بعد زوال القوة المؤثرة عليها.
4- المرحلة الرابعة مرحلة القطع وفى هذه المرحلة تحدث تشوهات كبيرة في المادة تؤدى في النهاية إلى القطع او الانهيار Failure .


وحيث ان الموضوع متشعب وذو فروع .. ويتعذر متابعة الشرح باللغة العربية .. ​ 
كما أنني وجدت موضوعا باللغة الإنجليزية غطى جوانب الموضوع وسوف اقتبسه .. وأضعه بين ايديكم ..​ 
وهذه روابط جميلة بها فيديو ومواضيع عن الإجهاد والإنفعال .. روابط للموضوع..​ 
http://www.tutorvista.com/*******/physics/physics-iii/solids-and-fluids/stress-and-strain.php​ 
كما أرفقت عدة ملفات للموضوع .. ارجوان تجدو بها مايفيدكم.​ 
والله الموفق .
--------------​ 
*Stress (mechanics)*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
*Continuum mechanics*

 

[show]LawsConservation of mass
Conservation of momentum
Conservation of energy
Entropy inequality[show]Solid mechanicsSolids · Stress · Deformation · Finite strain theory · Infinitesimal strain theory · Elasticity · Linear elasticity · Plasticity · Viscoelasticity · Hooke's law · Rheology[show]Fluid mechanicsFluids · Fluid statics
Fluid dynamics · Viscosity · Newtonian fluids
Non-Newtonian fluids
Surface tension[show]ScientistsNewton · Stokes · Navier · Cauchy· Hooke · BernoulliThis box: view • talk • edit


 


Figure 1.1. Stress in a loaded deformable material body assumed as a continuum.




 


Figure 1.2. Axial stress in a prismatic bar axially loaded


In continuum mechanics, the concept of *stress*, introduced by Cauchy around 1822, is a measure of the average amount of force exerted per unit area of a surface within a deformable body on which internal forces act (Figure 1.1). In other words, it is a measure of the intensity or internal distribution of the total internal forces acting within a deformable body across imaginary surfaces. These internal forces are produced between the particles in the body as a reaction to external forces applied on the body. External forces are either surface forces or body forces. Because the loaded deformable body is assumed as a continuum, these internal forces are distributed continuously within the volume of the material body, i.e. the stress distribution in the body is expressed as a piecewise continuous function of space coordinates and time.
The SI unit for stress is the pascal (symbol *Pa*), which is equivalent to one newton (force) per square meter (unit area). The unit for stress is the same as that of pressure, which is also a measure of force per unit area. Engineering quantities are usually measured in megapascals (MPa) or gigapascals (GPa). In imperial units, stress is expressed in pounds-force per square inch (psi) or kilopounds-force per square inch (ksi).
For the simple case of a body axially loaded, e.g., a prismatic bar subjected to tension or compression by a force passing through its centroid (Figure 1.2), the stress



, or intensity of the distribution of internal forces, can be obtained by dividing the total tensile or compressive force



by the cross-sectional area



where it is acting upon. In this case the stress



is represented by a scalar called *engineering stress* or *nominal stress* that represents an average stress (



) over the area, meaning that the stress in the cross section is uniformly distributed. Thus, we have



In general, however, the stress is not uniformly distributed over a cross section of a material body, and consequently the stress at a point on a given area is different than the average stress over the entire area. Therefore, it is necessary to define the stress not at a given area but at a specific point in the body (Figure 1.1). According to Cauchy, the _stress at any point_ in an object, assumed to be a continuum, is completely defined by the nine components



of a second order tensor known as the Cauchy stress tensor,



:



The Cauchy stress tensor obeys the tensor transformation law under a change in the system of coordinates. A graphical representation of this transformation law is the Mohr's circle for stress.
The Cauchy stress tensor is used for stress analysis of material bodies experiencing small deformations. For large deformations, also called finite deformations, other measures of stress are required, such as the first and second Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensors, the Biot stress tensor, and the Kirchhoff stress tensor.
According to the principle of conservation of linear momentum, if the continuum body is in static equilibrium it can be demonstrated that the components of the Cauchy stress tensor in every material point in the body satisfy the equilibrium equations (Cauchy's equations of motion for zero acceleration). At the same time, according to the principle of conservation of angular momentum, equilibrium requires that the summation of moments with respect to an arbitrary point is zero, which leads to the conclusion that the stress tensor is symmetric, thus having only six independent stress components, instead of the original nine.
There are certain invariants associated with the stress tensor, whose values do not depend upon the coordinate system chosen, or the area element upon which the stress tensor operates. These are the three eigenvalues of the stress tensor, which are called the principal stresses.
The determination of the internal distribution of stresses, i.e., stress analysis, is required in engineering, e.g., civil engineering and mechanical engineering, for the study and design of structures, e.g., tunnels, dams, mechanical parts, and structural frames among others, under prescribed or expected loads. To determine the distribution of stress in the structure it is necessary to solve a boundary-value problem by specifying the boundary conditions, i.e. displacements and/or forces on the boundary. Constitutive equations, such as Hooke's Law for linear elastic materials, are used to describe the stress:strain relationship in these calculations. A boundary-value problem based on the theory of elasticity is applied to structures expected to deform elastically, i.e. infinitesimal strains, under design loads. When the loads applied to the structure induce plastic deformations, the theory of plasticity is implemented.
Approximate solutions for boundary-value problems can be obtained through the use of numerical methods such as the Finite Element Method, the Finite Difference Method, and the Boundary Element Method, which are implemented in computer programs. Analytical or close-form solutions can be obtained for simple geometries, constitutive relations, and boundary conditions.
The stress analysis can be simplified in cases where the physical dimensions and the distribution of loads allows the structure to be assumed as one-dimensional or two-dimensional. For a two-dimensional analysis a plane stress or a plane strain condition can be assumed.
Alternatively, experimental determination of stresses can be carried out using the photoelastic method.
In design of structures, calculated stresses are restricted to be less than an specified allowable stress, also known as working or designed stress. Allowable stress is chosen as some fraction of the yield strength or of the ultimate strength of the material of which the structure is made. The ratio of the ultimate stress to the allowable stress is defines as the _factor of safety_. Laboratory tests are usually performed on material samples in order to determine the yield strength and the ultimate strength that the material can withstand before failure.
Solids, liquids, and gases have stress fields. Static fluids support normal stress but will flow under shear stress. Moving viscous fluids can support shear stress (dynamic pressure). Solids can support both shear and normal stress, with ductile materials failing under shear and brittle materials failing under normal stress. All materials have temperature dependent variations in stress related properties, and non-Newtonian materials have rate-dependent variations.
********s*





[hide]

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-1" sizset="1" sizcache="0">1 Definition of stress
1.1 Stress in a prismatic bar
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-3" sizset="2" sizcache="0">2 Cauchy's stress principle 
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-4">2.1 Relationship stress vector - stress tensor <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-5">2.2 Transformation rule of the stress tensor
2.3 Normal and shear stresses
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-7">3 Equilibrium equations and symmetry of the stress tensor <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-8">4 Principal stresses and stress invariants <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-9">5 Maximum and minimum shear stress <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-10" sizset="3" sizcache="0">6 Stress deviator tensor 
6.1 Invariants of the stress deviator tensor
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-12">7 Octahedral stresses <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-13" sizset="4" sizcache="0">8 Analysis of stress 
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-14">8.1 Uniaxial stress <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-15">8.2 Plane stress
8.3 Plane strain
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-17">9 Stress transformation in plane stress and plane strain <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-18" sizset="5" sizcache="0">10 Mohr's circle for stress 
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-19">10.1 Mohr's circle for plane stress or plane strain
10.2 Mohr's circle for a general three-dimensional state of stresses
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-21" sizset="6" sizcache="0">11 Alternative measures of stress 
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-22" sizset="7" sizcache="0">11.1 Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor
11.1.1 1st Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor
11.1.2 2nd Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-25">12 See also
13 References


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

Definition of stress
In the mechanics of a continuum, a material body can be acted upon by external forces that produce motion and which are of two kind: surface forces and body forces.
*Surface forces* or *contact forces*, designated by



(force per unit area), act on the bounding surface as a result of mechanical contact between bodies, or they may also represent the force which an imaginary surface within the body exerts on the adjacent surface. The intensity of surface forces is related, i.e. is inversely proportional, to the area of contact, as will be seen in this article.
*Body forces*, such as gravitational forces, electromagnetic forces, and inertial forces, are forces distributed over the entire volume of a body, i.e. acting on every point in the body. In the case of gravitational and inertial forces, the intensity of the force depends on or is proportional to the mass density



of the material[_clarification needed_]. These two forces are specified in terms of force per unit mass (



) or per unit volume (



). These two specifications are related through the material density by the equation



. Similarly, the intensity of electromagnetic forces depends upon the strength (electric charge) of the electromagnetic field.
These acting external forces (surface and body forces) are then transmitted from point to point within the material body, leading to the generation of internal forces. The transmission of such forces is governed by the conservation laws of linear and angular momenta (Newton's Second Law of motion). For bodies in static equilibrium, these laws are related to the principles of equilibrium of forces and moments, respectively.
The measure of the intensity of this internal forces acting within the material body across imaginary surfaces is called *stress*. In other words, stress is a measure of the average quantity of force exerted per unit area of the surface on which these internal forces act. For example, if we compare a force applied to a small area and a distributed load of the same resulting magnitude applied to a larger area, we find that the effects or intensities of these two forces are locally different because the stresses are not the same.
Stress is related to deformations in the body. This relationship is expressed through constitutive equations.
*[edit] Stress in a prismatic bar*



 


Figure 1.3. Normal stress in a prismatic bar. The stress or force distribution in the cross section of the bar is not necessarily uniform. However, an average normal stress



can be used




 


Figure 1.4. Shear stress in a prismatic bar. The stress or force distribution in the cross section of the bar is not necessarily uniform. However, an average shear stress



is not a good approximation.


First the simple case of a prismatic bar subjected to an axial force



will be examined. These axial forces can be produced either by tension or compression (Figures 1.2 and 1.3). Considering a cross sectional area perpendicular to the axis of the bar, from the equilibrium of forces the resultant *normal force*



can be found. The intensity of internal forces, or stress



, in the cross sectional area can then be obtained by dividing the total normal force



, e.g. *tensile force* if acting outward to the plane or *compressive force* if acting inward to the plane, by the cross-sectional area



where it is acting upon. In this case the stress



is a scalar quantity called *engineering* or *nominal stress* that represents an average stress (



) over the area, i.e. the stress in the cross section is uniformly distributed. Thus, we have



A different type of stress is obtained when transverse forces



are applied to the prismatic bar as show in Figure 1.4. Considering the same cross section as before, from static equilibrium, the internal force has a magnitude equal to



and in opposite direction parallel to the cross section.



is called the *shear force*. Dividing the shear force



by the area



of the cross section we obtain the *shear stress*. In this case the shear stress



is a scalar quantity representing an average shear stress (



) in the section, i.e. the stress in the cross section is uniformly distributed.



In general, however, the stress is not uniformly distributed over the cross section of a material body, and consequently the stress at a point on a given area is different from the average stress over the entire area. In Figure 1.3, the normal stress is observed in two planes



and



of the axially loaded prismatic bar. The stress on plane



, which is closer to the point of application of the load



, varies more across the cross section than that of plane



. However, if the cross sectional area of the bar is very small, e.g. a slender bar, the variation of stress across the area is small and the normal stress can be approximated by



. On the other hand, the variation of shear stress across the section of a prismatic bar cannot be assumed uniform.
Therefore, it is necessary to define the stress at a specific point in the surface.
*[edit] Cauchy's stress principle*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

Cauchy's stress principle


 


Figure 2.1 Internal forces in a body


A material body in equilibrium subjected to surface forces



and body forces



per unit of volume, with an imaginary plane dividing the body into two segments (Figure 2.1) will be considered in this section. A small area



in one of the segments, passing through a point



, and with a normal unit vector



is acted upon by a force



resulting from the action of the material on one side of the area (left segment) onto the other side (right segment).
The distribution of force on the area



is, however, not always uniform, as there may be a moment



at



due to the force



, as shown in Figure 2.1. *Cauchy's stress principle* states that as



becomes very small and tends to zero the ratio



becomes



, and the moment



vanishes. The resultant vector



is defined as the *stress vector* or *traction vector*



at point



associated with a plane with a normal vector



:



This equation means that the stress vector depends on the location in the body and the orientation of the plane on which it is acting.
By Newton's third law of motion, the stress vectors acting on opposite sides of the same surface are equal in magnitude and opposite in direction. Thus,



*The state of stress at a point* in the body is then defined by all the stress vectors



associated with all planes (infinite number of planes) that pass through that point. However, according to _Cauchy's fundamental theorem_, by just knowing the stress vectors on three mutually perpendicular planes, the stress vector on any other plane passing through that point can be found through coordinate transformation equations.
Depending on the orientation of the plane under consideration, the stress vector may not necessarily be perpendicular to that plane, and can be resolved into two components:

one normal to the plane, called *normal stress*








where



is the normal component of the force



to the differential area





and the other parallel to this plane, called the *shearing stress*



.




where



is the tangential component of the force



to the differential surface area



. The shear stress can be further decomposed into two mutually perpendicular vectors.


 


Figure 2.2 Components of stress in three dimensions


Assuming a material element (Figure 2.2) with planes perpendicular to the coordinate axes of a Cartesian coordinate system, the stress vectors associated with each of the element planes, i.e.



,



, and



can be decomposed into a normal component and two shear components, i.e. components in the direction of the three coordinate axes. For the particular case of a surface with normal unit vector oriented in the direction of the



-axis, the normal stress is denoted by



, and the two shear stresses are denoted as



and



:









In index notation this is



The nine components



of the stress vectors are the components of a second-order Cartesian tensor called the *Cauchy stress tensor*, which completely defines the state of stresses at a point and it is given by



where



,



, and



are normal stresses, and



,



,



,



,



, and



are shear stresses. The first index



indicates that the stress acts on a plane normal to the



axis, and the second index



denotes the direction in which the stress acts. A stress component is positive if it acts in the positive direction of the coordinate axes, and if the plane where it acts has an outward normal vector pointing in the positive coordinate direction.
The Voigt notation representation of the Cauchy stress tensor takes advantage of the symmetry of the stress tensor to express the stress as a 6-dimensional vector of the form



The Voigt notation is used extensively in representing stress-strain relations in solid mechanics and for computational efficiency in numerical structural mechanics software.
*[edit] Relationship stress vector - stress tensor*

The stress _vector_



at any point associated with a plane of normal vector



can be expressed as a function of the stress vectors on the planes perpendicular to the coordinate axes, i.e. in terms of the components of the stress tensor



. In tensor form this is:



To prove the expression, we consider a tetrahedron with three faces oriented in the coordinate planes, and with an infinitesimal area



oriented in an arbitrary direction specified by a normal vector



(Figure 2.3). The stress vector on this plane is denoted by



. The stress vectors acting on the faces of the tetrahedron are denoted as



,



, and



, and are by definition the components of the stress tensor



. This tetrahedron is sometimes called the _Cauchy tetrahedron_. From equilibrium of forces, i.e. Newton's second law, we have





 


Figure 2.3. Stress vector acting on a plane with normal vector *n*.
*A note on the sign convention:* The tetrahedron is formed by slicing a parallelepiped along an arbitrary plane *n*. So, the force acting on the plane *n* is the reaction exerted by the other half of the parallelepiped and has an opposite sign.


where the right hand side of the equation represent the product of the mass enclosed by the tetrahedron and its acceleration:



is the density,



is the acceleration, and



is the height of the tetrahedron, considering the plane



as the base. The area of the faces of the tetrahedron perpendicular to the axes can be found by projecting



into each face (dot product):









and



Here



, is proportional to the square of the linear dimension of the tetrahedron and



to the third power. Thus, in the limit when the tetrahedron shrinks to a point, the RHS of the above equation approaches zero and,



or, equivalently,



Or, in matrix form we have



This equation expresses the components of the stress vector acting on an arbitrary plane with normal vector



at a given point in terms of the components of the stress tensor,



, at that point.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

Stress deviator tensor
The stress tensor



can be expressed as the sum of two other stress tensors:

a *mean hydrostatic stress tensor* or *volumetric stress tensor* or *mean normal stress tensor*,



, which tends to change the volume of the stressed body; and
a deviatoric component called the *stress deviator tensor*,



, which tends to distort it.




where



is the mean stress given by



The deviatoric stress tensor can be obtained by subtracting the hydrostatic stress tensor from the stress tensor:



*[edit] Invariants of the stress deviator tensor*

As it is a second order tensor, the stress deviator tensor also has a set of invariants, which can be obtained using the same procedure used to calculate the invariants of the stress tensor. It can be shown that the principal directions of the stress deviator tensor




are the same as the principal directions of the stress tensor



. Thus, the characteristic equation is



where



,



and



are the first, second, and third *deviatoric stress invariants*, respectively. Their values are the same (invariant) regardless of the orientation of the coordinate system chosen. These deviatoric stress invariants can be expressed as a function of the components of



or its principal values



,



, and



, or alternatively, as a function of



or its principal values



,



, and



. Thus,






Because



, the stress deviator tensor is in a state of pure shear.
A quantity called the equivalent stress or von Mises stress is commonly used in solid mechanics. The equivalent stress is defined as



*[edit] Octahedral stresses*



 


Figure 6. Octahedral stress planes


Considering the principal directions as the coordinate axes, a plane whose normal vector makes equal angles with each of the principal axes (i.e. having direction cosines equal to



) is called an *octahedral plane*. There are a total of eight octahedral planes (Figure 6). The normal and shear components of the stress tensor on these planes are called *octahedral normal stress*



and *octahedral shear stress*



, respectively.
Knowing that the stress tensor of point O (Figure 6) in the principal axes is



the stress vector on an octahedral plane is then given by:



The normal component of the stress vector at point O associated with the octahedral plane is



which is the mean normal stress or hydrostatic stress. This value is the same in all eight octahedral planes. The shear stress on the octahedral plane is then



*[edit] Analysis of stress*

The analysis of stress within a body implies the determination at each point of the body of the magnitudes of the nine stress components. In other words, it is the determination of the internal distribution of stresses. A stress analysis is required in engineering, e.g., civil engineering and mechanical engineering, for the study and design of structures, e.g., tunnels, dams, mechanical parts, and structural frames among others, under prescribed or expected loads.
To determine the distribution of stress in the structure it is necessary to solve a boundary-value problem by specifying the boundary conditions, i.e. displacements and/or forces on the boundary. Constitutive equations, such as e.g. Hooke's Law for linear elastic materials, are used to describe the stress:strain relationship in these calculations. A boundary-value problem based on the theory of elasticity is applied to structures expected to deform elastically, i.e. infinitesimal strains, under design loads. When the loads applied to the structure induce plastic deformations, the theory of plasticity is implemented.
Approximate solutions for boundary-value problems can be obtained through the use numerical methods such as the Finite Element Method, the Finite Difference Method, and the Boundary Element Method, which are implemented in computer programs. Analytical or close-form solutions can be obtained for simple geometries, constitutive relations, and boundary conditions.
Alternatively, experimental determination of stresses can be carried out using the photoelastic method.
In design of structures, calculated stresses are restricted to be less than an specified allowable stress, also known as working or designed stress, that is chosen as some fraction of the yield strength or of the ultimate strength of the material which the structure is made of. The ratio of the ultimate stress to the allowable stress is defined as the _factor of safety_. Laboratory test are usually performed on material samples in order to determine the yield strength and the ultimate strength that the material can withstand before failure.
All real objects occupy a three-dimensional space. The stress analysis can be simplified in cases where the physical dimensions and the loading conditions allows the structure to be assumed as one-dimensional or two-dimensional. For a two-dimensional analysis a plane stress or a plane strain condition can be assumed.
*[edit] Uniaxial stress*

If two of the dimensions of the object are very large or very small compared to the others, the object may be modelled as one-dimensional. In this case the stress tensor has only one component and is indistinguishable from a scalar. One-dimensional objects include a piece of wire loaded at the ends and a metal sheet loaded on the face and viewed up close and through the cross section.
When a structural element is elongated or compressed, its cross-sectional area changes by an amount that depends on the Poisson's ratio of the material. In engineering applications, structural members experience small deformations and the reduction in cross-sectional area is very small and can be neglected, i.e., the cross-sectional area is assumed constant during deformation. For this case, the stress is called *engineering stress* or *nominal stress*. In some other cases, e.g., elastomers and plastic materials, the change in cross-sectional area is significant, and the stress must be calculated assuming the current cross-sectional area instead of the initial cross-sectional area. This is termed *true stress* and is expressed as



, where



is the nominal (engineering) strain, and



is nominal (engineering) stress. The relationship between true strain and engineering strain is given by



. In uniaxial tension, true stress is then greater than nominal stress. The converse holds in compression


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

Plane stress


 


Figure 7.1 Plane stress state in a continuum.


A state of *plane stress* exist when one of the three principal



, stresses is zero. This usually occurs in structural elements where one dimension is very small compared to the other two, i.e. the element is flat or thin. In this case, the stresses are negligible with respect to the smaller dimension as they are not able to develop within the material and are small compared to the in-plane stresses. Therefore, the face of the element is not acted by loads and the structural element can be analyzed as two-dimensional, e.g. thin-walled structures such as plates subject to in-plane loading or thin cylinders subject to pressure loading. The other three non-zero components remain constant over the thickness of the plate. The stress tensor can then be approximated by:



. The corresponding strain tensor is:



in which the non-zero



term arises from the Poisson's effect. This strain term can be temporarily removed from the stress analysis to leave only the in-plane terms, effectively reducing the analysis to two dimensions.

*[edit] Plane strain*

If one dimension is very large compared to the others, the principal strain in the direction of the longest dimension is constrained and can be assumed as zero, yielding a plane strain condition. In this case, though all principal stresses are non-zero, the principal stress in the direction of the longest dimension can be disregarded for calculations. Thus, allowing a two dimensional analysis of stresses, e.g. a dam analyzed at a cross section loaded by the reservoir.
*[edit] Stress transformation in plane stress and plane strain*

Consider a point



in a continuum under a state of plane stress, or plane strain, with stress components



and all other stress components equal to zero (Figure 7.1, Figure 8.1). From static equilibrium of an infinitesimal material element at



(Figure 8.2), the normal stress



and the shear stress



on any plane perpendicular to the



-



plane passing through



with a unit vector



making an angle of



with the horizontal, i.e.



is the direction cosine in the



direction, is given by:






These equations indicate that in a plane stress or plane strain condition, one can determine the stress components at a point on all directions, i.e. as a function of



, if one knows the stress components



on any two perpendicular directions at that point. It is important to remember that we are considering a unit area of the infinitesimal element in the direction parallel to the



-



plane.


 


Figure 8.1 - Stress transformation at a point in a continuum under plane stress conditions.




 


Figure 8.2 - Stress components at a plane passing through a point in a continuum under plane stress conditions.


The principal directions (Figure 8.3), i.e. orientation of the planes where the shear stress components are zero, can be obtained by making the previous equation for the shear stress



equal to zero. Thus we have:



and we obtain



This equation defines two values



which are



apart (Figure 8.3). The same result can be obtained by finding the angle



which makes the normal stress



a maximum, i.e.




The principal stresses



and



, or minimum and maximum normal stresses



and



, respectively, can then be obtained by replacing both values of



into the previous equation for



. This can be achieved by rearranging the equations for



and



, first transposing the first term in the first equation and squaring both sides of each of the equations then adding them. Thus we have



where



which is the equation of a circle of radius



centered at a point with coordinates



, called Mohr's circle. But knowing that for the principal stresses the shear stress



, then we obtain from this equation:








 


Figure 8.3 - Transformation of stresses in two dimensions, showing the planes of action of principal stresses, and maximum and minimum shear stresses.



When



the infinitesimal element is oriented in the direction of the principal planes, thus the stresses acting on the rectangular element are principal stresses:



and



. Then the normal stress



and shear stress



acting on a plane making an angle of



with the principal directions can be obtained by making



. Thus we have






Then the maximum shear stress



occurs when



, i.e.



(Figure 8.3):



Then the minimum shear stress



occurs when



, i.e.



(Figure 8.3):



*[edit] Mohr's circle for stress*

The *Mohr's circle*, named after Christian Otto Mohr, is a two-dimensional graphical representation of the state of stress at a point. The abscissa,



, and ordinate,



, of each point on the circle are the normal stress and shear stress components, respectively, acting on a particular cut plane with a unit vector



with components



. In other words, the circumference of the circle is the locus of points that represent state of stress on individual planes at all their orientations.
Karl Culmann was the first to conceive a graphical representation for stresses while considering longitudinal and vertical stresses in horizontal beams during bending. Mohr's contribution extended the use of this representation for both two- and three-dimensional stresses and developed a failure criterion based on the stress circle.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

Mohr's circle for plane stress or plane strain


 


Figure 9.1. Mohr's circle for plane stress and plane strain conditions (double angle approach).




 


Figure 9.2. Mohr's circle for plane stress and plane strain conditions (Pole approach). Any straight line drawn from the pole will intersect the Mohr circle at a point that represents the state of stress on a plane inclined at the same orientation (parallel) in space as that line.


Given known stress components



.



, and



at a point



for any two perpendicular planes in a continuum body under plane stress, or plane strain (Figures 8.1 and 8.2) the Mohr circle of stress may be constructed. Once the Mohr circle is drawn it can be used to find the stress state on any other plane passing through that point in the body.
According to the sign convention for engineering mechanics, in disciplines such as mechanical engineering and structural engineering, which is the one used in this article, for the construction of the Mohr circle the normal stresses are positive if they are outward to the plane of action (tension), and shear stresses are positive if they rotate clockwise about the point in consideration. In geomechanics, i.e. soil mechanics and rock mechanics, however, normal stresses are considered positive when they are inward to the plane of action (compression), and shear stresses are positive if they rotate counterclockwise about the point in consideration.
To construct the Mohr circle of stress for a state of plane stress, or plane strain, first we plot two points in the



space corresponding to the known stress components on both perpendicular planes, i.e.



and



(Figure 9.1 and 9.2). We then connect points



and



by a straight line and find the midpoint



which corresponds to the intersection of this line with the



axis. Finally, we draw a circle with diameter



and centre at



.
As demonstrated in the previous section, the radius



of the circle is



, and the coordinates of its centre are



.
The principal stresses are then the abscissa of the points of intersection of the circle with the



axis (note that the shear stresses are zero for the principal stresses).
Using the Mohr circle one can find the stress components



on any other plane with a different orientation



that passes through point



. For this, two approaches can be used:
The first approach relies on the fact that the angle



between two planes passing through




is half the angle between the lines joining their corresponding stress points



on the Mohr circle and the centre of the circle (Figure 9.1). In other words, the stresses



acting on a plane at an angle



counterclockwise to the plane on which



acts is determined by traveling counterclockwise around the circle from the known stress point



a distance subtending and angle



at the centre of the circle (Figure 9.1).
The second approach involves the determination of a point on the Mohr circle called the _pole_ or the _origin of planes_. Any straight line drawn from the pole will intersect the Mohr circle at a point that represents the state of stress on a plane inclined at the same orientation (parallel) in space as that line. Therefore, knowing the stress components



and



on any particular plane, one can draw a line parallel to that plane through the particular coordinates



and



on the Mohr circle and find the pole as the intersection of such line with the Mohr circle. As an example, let's assume we have a state of stress with stress components



,



, and



, as shown on Figure 9.2. First, we can draw a line from point



parallel to the plane of action of



, or, if we choose otherwise, a line from point



parallel to the plane of action of



. The intersection of any of these two lines with the Mohr circle is the pole. Once the pole has been determined, to find the state of stress on a plane making an angle



with the vertical, or in other words a plane having its normal vector forming an angle



with the horizontal plane, then we can draw a line from the pole parallel to that plane (See Figure 9.2). The normal and shear stresses on that plane are then the coordinates of the point of intersection between the line and the Mohr circle.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

Mohr's circle for a general three-dimensional state of stresses


 


Figure 7. Mohr's circle for a three-dimensional state of stress


To construct the Mohr's circle for a general three-dimensional case of stresses at a point, the values of the principal stresses



and their principal directions



must be first evaluated, as explained previously.
Considering the principal axes as the coordinate system, instead of the general



,



,



coordinate system, and assuming that



, then the normal and shear components of the stress vector



, for a given plane with unit vector



, satisfy the following equations






Knowing that



, we can solve for



,



,



, which yields



Since



, and



is non-negative, the numerators from the these equations satisfy



as the denominator



and






as the denominator



and






as the denominator



and



These expressions can be rewritten as



which are the equations of the three Mohr's circles for stress



,



, and



, with radii



,



, and



, and their centres with coordinates



,



,



, respectively.
These equations for the Mohr's circles show that all admissible stress points



lie on these circles or within the shaded area enclosed by them (see Figure 7). Stress points



satisfying the equation for circle



lie on, or outside circle



. Stress points



satisfying the equation for circle



lie on, or inside circle



. And finally, stress points



satisfying the equation for circle



lie on, or outside circle



.
*[edit] Alternative measures of stress*

Main article: Stress measures
The Cauchy stress tensor is not the only measure of stress that is used in practice. Other measures of stress include the first and second Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensors, the Biot stress tensor, and the Kirchhoff stress tensor.
*[edit] Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor*

In the case of finite deformations, the *Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensors* are used to express the stress relative to the reference configuration. This is in contrast to the Cauchy stress tensor which expresses the stress relative to the present configuration. For infinitesimal deformations or rotations, the Cauchy and Piola-Kirchhoff tensors are identical. These tensors take their names from Gabrio Piola and Gustav Kirchhoff.
*[edit] 1st Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor*

Whereas the Cauchy stress tensor,



, relates forces in the present configuration to areas in the present configuration, the 1st Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor,



relates forces in the _present_ configuration with areas in the _reference_ ("material") configuration.



where



is the deformation gradient and



is the Jacobian determinant.
In terms of components with respect to an orthonormal basis, the first Piola-Kirchhoff stress is given by



Because it relates different coordinate systems, the 1st Piola-Kirchhoff stress is a two-point tensor. In general, it is not symmetric. The 1st Piola-Kirchhoff stress is the 3D generalization of the 1D concept of engineering stress.
If the material rotates without a change in stress state (rigid rotation), the components of the 1st Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor will vary with material orientation.
The 1st Piola-Kirchhoff stress is energy conjugate to the deformation gradient.
*[edit] 2nd Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor*

Whereas the 1st Piola-Kirchhoff stress relates forces in the current configuration to areas in the reference configuration, the 2nd Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor



relates forces in the reference configuration to areas in the reference configuration. The force in the reference configuration is obtained via a mapping that preserves the relative relationship between the force direction and the area normal in the current configuration.



In index notation with respect to an orthonormal basis,



This tensor is symmetric.
If the material rotates without a change in stress state (rigid rotation), the components of the 2nd Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor will remain constant, irrespective of material orientation.
The 2nd Piola-Kirchhoff stress tensor is energy conjugate to the Green-Lagrange finite strain tensor.
*[edit] See also*


Bending
Linear elasticity
Kelvin probe force microscope
Residual stress
Shot peening
Strain
Strain tensor
Stress-energy tensor
Stress-strain curve
Stress concentration
Virial stress
Von Mises stress
Yield stress
Yield surface
*[edit] References*


Dieter, G. E. (3 ed.). (1989). _Mechanical Metallurgy_. New York: McGraw-Hill. ISBN 0-07-100406-8.
Love, A. E. H. (4 ed.). (1944). _Treatise on the Mathematical Theory of Elasticity_. New York: Dover Publications. ISBN 0-486-60174-9.
Marsden, J. E., & Hughes, T. J. R. (1994). _Mathematical Foundations of Elasticity_. New York: Dover Publications. ISBN 0-486-67865-2.
L.D.Landau and E.M.Lifshitz. (1959). _Theory of Elasticity_.
Beer, Ferdinand Pierre; Elwood Russell Johnston, John T. DeWolf (1992). _Mechanics of Materials_. McGraw-Hill Professional. ISBN 0071129391. 
Mase, George E. (1970). _Continuum Mechanics_. McGraw-Hill. ISBN 0070406634. http://books.google.ca/books?id=bAdg6yxC0xUC&rview=1. 
Mase, G. Thomas; George E. Mase (1999). _Continuum Mechanics for Engineers_ (Second ed.). CRC Press. ISBN 0-8493-1855-6. http://books.google.ca/books?id=uI1ll0A8B_UC&rview=1. 
Rees, David (2006). _Basic Engineering Plasticity - An Introduction with Engineering and Manufacturing Applications_. Butterworth-Heinemann. ISBN 0750680253. http://books.google.ca/books?id=4KWbmn_1hcYC. 
Brady, B.H.G.; E.T. Brown (1993). _Rock Mechanics For Underground Mining_ (Third ed.). Kluwer Academic Publisher. ISBN 0412475502. 
Timoshenko, Stephen P.; James Norman Goodier (1970). _Theory of Elasticity_ (Third ed.). McGraw-Hill International Editions. ISBN 0-07-085805-5. 
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stress_(mechanics)"


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذي على هذا الموضوع الجميل..واحب ان اضيف بعض المعلومات ..ان بعض هذه المواد لاينطبق عليها هذا المنحنى مثل ال nonferrous materialsمثل الالومنيوم والتيتانيوم..والشكل هو التالي:





حيث انا الاختلاف في تحديد نقطة ال yield point فكما هو ظاهر في الشكل السابق لاتوجد هذه النقطه مثل الشكل الموجود في الاعلى..ويتم حساب هذه النقطه عن طريق نظرية الترحيل او offset method وهذا عن طريق اخذ خط موازي للخط المستقيم في هذا المنحنى كما هو موضع بترحيل 0.2%من الانفعال (strain)..وجزاك الله كل خير يااستاذي على هذا المجهود..


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع بحق يستحق امتياز:
لكن اقبل مني اعادة ترتيب هذا الشي:

1- المرحلة الأولى مرحلة المرونة وفيها تخضع المادة إلى قانون هوك وتحتفظ فيها المادة بكامل مرونتها ويكون لديها القدرة التامة على إستعادة شكلها او حالتها الأصلية .

2-المرحلة الثانية مرحلة الخضوع وفيها نلاحظ زيادة الانفعال رغم ثبوت الإجهاد وفى هذه المرحلة لا تخضع المادة إلى قانون هوك ولا تستطيع المادة إستعادة شكلها اوحالتها الأصلية بل تعود الى موضع قريب من الموضع الاصلي بعد زوال القوة المؤثرة عليها.
3- المرحلة الثالثة مرحلة اللدونة وفيها لا تستطيع المادة إستعادة كامل شكلها او حالتها الأصلية ولكن يحدث تشوهات فى شكل المادة بعد زوال القوة المؤثرة عليها.
4- المرحلة الرابع مرحلة القطع وفى هذه المرحلة تحدث تشوهات كبيرة في المادة تؤدى في النهاية إلى القطع او الانهيار Failure .

لان الكتب تقول:
elastic to yielding to plastic to necking to finally the fracture


----------



## عمراياد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا دكتور على المعلومات القيمة
والله كنا راح ننساهه من ايام الجامعه 

جزاك ربي عنا كل خير 

تقديري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا استاذي على هذا الموضوع الجميل..واحب ان اضيف بعض المعلومات ..ان بعض هذه المواد لاينطبق عليها هذا المنحنى مثل ال nonferrous materialsمثل الالومنيوم والتيتانيوم..والشكل هو التالي:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

جزاك الله خير على الشكل .. وهو حقا أوضح ..
اما بخصوص المواد الأخرى غير الحديد .. والمواد التي لاتتبع Hooks Law 
فموضوعها آخر 
مثل الزجاج .. والخشب .. 
وكم ذكرتالمواد التي سلوكها غير خطي عند تعرضها للقوى.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس;1362619 قال:


> موضوع بحق يستحق امتياز:
> لكن اقبل مني اعادة ترتيب هذا الشي:
> 
> 1- المرحلة الأولى مرحلة المرونة وفيها تخضع المادة إلى قانون هوك وتحتفظ فيها المادة بكامل مرونتها ويكون لديها القدرة التامة على إستعادة شكلها او حالتها الأصلية .
> ...


 
وهو كذلك د. محبس.. 
مشكور على التنويه ..حصل تقديم وتأخير.. صح 100%.
ما شاء الله أرى لك همة عالية .. 
موفق.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> شكرا لك يا دكتور على المعلومات القيمة
> والله كنا راح ننساهه من ايام الجامعه
> 
> جزاك ربي عنا كل خير
> ...


 
حقيقة هناك موضوع العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات 
وقد بدأنا نقاشا مع الأخ المهندس مصطفى مشرفة في هذا الموضوع.
لذا أحببت ان أستعيد معلوماتي القديمة .. التي أكل وشرب عليها الدهر..
بارك الله فيك م. عمر إياد .​


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد اسمح لي اقول لك ان هذا الموضوع يعني لي الشي الكثير فهو رائع وسوف اتمعن فيه كثيرا للترتيب الفكري والتلوين المفيد فهو مقدمات الدخول الى الشرخ crack growth وهو اساس مشروعي


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

انا تلميذك يا استاذي..فأنا حديث التخرج والعهد..وانت عملاق عملي ونظري بارك الله فيك..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> د.محمد اسمح لي اقول لك ان هذا الموضوع يعني لي الشي الكثير فهو رائع وسوف اتمعن فيه كثيرا للترتيب الفكري والتلوين المفيد فهو مقدمات الدخول الى الشرخ crack growth وهو اساس مشروعي



شاهدت بعض الملفات عن 
The use of FEM in crack ptoblems as well as Failure theories
------

بالنسبة لموضوع الشرخ في الصورتين .. 

ارى ان تأخذ عينات من شروخ حديثة .. وليست قديمة .. قد يرجع سببها إلى سوء التشغيل والصيانة..
موضوع رسالتك نظري أكثر منه عملي .. أليس كذلك..؟؟
سوف أستعين بتلك الصور في موضوع العيوب..هلا سمحت بذلك.؟؟​


----------



## الموصل الصامدة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

استخلصت معلومة مفيدة هنا يقول ان stresses تقسم الى نوعين هما:
1. hydrostatic stress هذا الاجهاد لا يحتوي shear stress لذلك يولد elastic فقط اي الى حد المرونة
2. deviator stress هذا الاجهاد يحتوي shear لذلك يولد plastic deformation 
هذا الكلام مهم صناعيا اي اذا تجنبنا *shear في اي اداة ميكانيكية نستطيع بذلك الحفاظ عليها


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> استخلصت معلومة مفيدة هنا يقول ان stresses تقسم الى نوعين هما:
> 1. hydrostatic stress هذا الاجهاد لا يحتوي shear stress لذلك يولد elastic فقط اي الى حد المرونة
> 2. deviator stress هذا الاجهاد يحتوي shear لذلك يولد plastic deformation
> هذا الكلام مهم صناعيا اي اذا تجنبنا *shear في اي اداة ميكانيكية نستطيع بذلك الحفاظ عليها


 
صراحة لم اسمع بهذين المصطلحين من قبل 
hydrostatic stress
deviator stress 

لكن افادك الله..والمعروف ان الشائع في الحياه العمليه والذي يسبب الانهيار بكثره هو ال shear stresses


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> شاهدت بعض الملفات عن
> The use of FEM in crack ptoblems as well as Failure theories
> ------
> 
> ...



طبعا اسمح بذلك
دكتور محمد ...ان موضوعي نظري الى حد كبير والعملي منه اشبه بحالات الفحص قبل وبعد الشرخ والتقنية المستخدمة هيه الطرق الحديثة في FEM :extend FEM and Meshfree
انا املك زمالة بحثية اترقبها في اذار المقبل في جامعة بريطانية اعول عليها كثيرا 
لكن انا الان محتاج اي بحث FEM on crack لاضيفة الى الخزين 
فاي بحث لديك اكون ممنون لو تكرمت وارسالته لي
مع كل التوفيق


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> صراحة لم اسمع بهذين المصطلحين من قبل
> hydrostatic stress
> deviator stress
> 
> لكن افادك الله..والمعروف ان الشائع في الحياه العمليه والذي يسبب الانهيار بكثره هو ال shear stresses



سوف اشرح لك قليلا: اسمح لي:

في الكلية انت تدرس strength of material مقاومة مواد حيث ان اساس هذة المادة مادة اخرى يدرسها طالب الدراسات العليا اسمها elasticity theory i هذة المادة توضح كيفيه اشتقاق القوانين من الصفر واستخدامها في مقاومة المواد 

حيث في مقاومة المواد يوجد اجهاد قص واجهاد مباشر..الاجهاد القصي هو يسمى deviator وله قانون خاص اما مجموع الاجهاد المباشر باتجاه x y z /3 يسمى في elasticity ال hydrostatic 

بصورة ملخصة تعتبر elasticity theory اساس قوانين strength of material


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> سوف اشرح لك قليلا: اسمح لي:
> 
> في الكلية انت تدرس strength of material مقاومة مواد حيث ان اساس هذة المادة مادة اخرى يدرسها طالب الدراسات العليا اسمها elasticity theory i هذة المادة توضح كيفيه اشتقاق القوانين من الصفر واستخدامها في مقاومة المواد
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير يادكتور..وبارك فيك على هذاالشرح..لكن احتاج كتب في هذا الفرع...


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

elasticity theory

متوفرة في:

www.ebookee.com


----------



## ماجد جلميران (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جهد متميز وفقك الله


----------



## امام خليل ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## أحمد رأفت (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ماينفعش أقول جميل لأنة كلمة قليلة جدآ ليك ولمجهودات حضرتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يادكتور..وبارك فيك على هذاالشرح..لكن احتاج كتب في هذا الفرع...


 
الأخ المهندس مصطفى 
هذا كتاب Theory of Elasticiy 
ل Timoshenko 
له ايضا كتاب في Strength of materials

وهذا رابطه ..
http://www.scribd.com/doc/5987983/Theory-of-Elasticity-TIMOSHENKO


وقد ارفقت موضوع صغير جدا ..
كما تحتاج لمعرف Tensor analysis 
وقد رفعت كتبا عنه في احد امواضيع..
ربما في موضوع ماهـ Viscoelasticity


وفقك الله .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> استخلصت معلومة مفيدة هنا يقول ان stresses تقسم الى نوعين هما:
> 1. hydrostatic stress هذا الاجهاد لا يحتوي shear stress لذلك يولد elastic فقط اي الى حد المرونة
> 2. deviator stress هذا الاجهاد يحتوي shear لذلك يولد plastic deformation
> هذا الكلام مهم صناعيا اي اذا تجنبنا *shear في اي اداة ميكانيكية نستطيع بذلك الحفاظ عليها


ربما هذا الرابط يوضح أكثر العلاقة :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Von_Mises_stress

اما Hydroststic Sterss 

*Hydrostatic stress*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
In continuum mechanics, a *hydrostatic stress* is an isotropic stress that is given by the weight of the material above a certain point. It is often used interchangeably with "pressure". Its magnitude σ_h_ can be given by:




where _i_ is an index denoting each distinct layer of material above the point of interest, ρ_i_ is the density of each layer, _g_ is the gravitational acceleration (assumed constant here; this can be substituted with any acceleration that is important in defining weight), and _h__i_ is the height (or thickness) of each given layer of material. For example, the magnitude of the hydrostatic stress felt at a point under ten meters of fresh water would be



where the index _w_ indicates "water".
Because the hydrostatic stress is isotropic, it acts equally in all directions. In tensor form, the hydrostatic stress is equal to



where _I_3 is the 3-by-3 identity matrix.
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrostatic_stress"


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس مصطفى
> 
> هذا كتاب theory of elasticiy
> ل timoshenko
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك يا استاذي.. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## زرقة السماء (20 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> طبعا اسمح بذلك
> دكتور محمد ...ان موضوعي نظري الى حد كبير والعملي منه اشبه بحالات الفحص قبل وبعد الشرخ والتقنية المستخدمة هيه الطرق الحديثة في FEM :extend FEM and Meshfree
> انا املك زمالة بحثية اترقبها في اذار المقبل في جامعة بريطانية اعول عليها كثيرا
> لكن انا الان محتاج اي بحث FEM on crack لاضيفة الى الخزين
> ...


د. محبس يمكنك الاستفادة من هذا الموقع : *Science direct ebooks  * 
اذا كان يحتاج الى اشتراكية بامكاني رفع الملفات لك لان الجامعة معنا مشركة في الموقع و يمكننا تحميل الملفات 

بالتوفيق


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء;1364075 قال:


> د. محبس يمكنك الاستفادة من هذا الموقع : *Science direct ebooks  *
> اذا كان يحتاج الى اشتراكية بامكاني رفع الملفات لك لان الجامعة معنا مشركة في الموقع و يمكننا تحميل الملفات
> 
> بالتوفيق


المشرفة الخلوقة 
لم استطيع ان ابحث لاني غير مشترك 
حيث الموقع طلب اشتراك المقيد باسم العبور قبل البحث
اكون مشكور منك اذا وجدتي كتاب او بحث او اطروحة قريبة عن 
crack growth by using meshless or meshfree method
crack growth by finite element method


----------



## Eng_Matro (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي على مجهودك الفعال والى الامام


----------



## علي الصغير (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع الرائع
انا طالب في قسم ميكانيكا وعندنا مادة mechanics of material
وما تتخيلش الموضوع فادني قد ايه؟


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك لله فيك د / محمد 
مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم العرض


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس;1364346 قال:


> المشرفة الخلوقة
> لم استطيع ان ابحث لاني غير مشترك
> حيث الموقع طلب اشتراك المقيد باسم العبور قبل البحث
> اكون مشكور منك اذا وجدتي كتاب او بحث او اطروحة قريبة عن
> ...




د.محبس جرب الدخول مباشرة الى الموقع :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/

و اخبرني اذا كان بامكانك البحث ، اذا لم تستطع تحميل الملفات ساحملها و ارفعهها هنا ان شاء الله 

هذه بعض المواضيع الموجودة أختر ما تريده و ساقوم برفعه ان شاء الله :

*Coupling of the meshfree and finite element methods for determination of the crack tip fields*
_Engineering Fracture Mechanics_, _Volume 75, Issue 5_, _March 2008_, _Pages 986-1004_
Y.T. Gu, L.C. Zhang

*Computational complexity and parallelization of the meshless local Petrov–Galerkin method*
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 87, Issues 1-2_, _January 2009_, _Pages 81-90_
Roman Trobec, Marjan Šterk, Borut Robič

*A new method for meshless integration in 2D and 3D Galerkin meshfree methods*
_Engineering Analysis with Boundary Elements_, _Volume 34, Issue 1_, _January 2010_, _Pages 30-40_
Amir Khosravifard, Mohammad Rahim Hematiyan

*A coupled meshless-finite element method for fracture analysis of cracks*
_International Journal of Pressure Vessels and Piping_, _Volume 78, Issue 9_, _September 2001_, _Pages 647-657_
B. N. Rao, S. Rahman

*A numerical solution of composite heat transfer problems using meshless method*
_International Journal of Heat and Mass Transfer_, _Volume 47, Issues 10-11_, _May 2004_, _Pages 2123-2138_
I. V. Singh

*Meshless methods: A review and computer implementation aspects*
_Mathematics and Computers in Simulation_, _Volume 79, Issue 3_, _1 December 2008_, _Pages 763-813_
Vinh Phu Nguyen, Timon Rabczuk, Stéphane Bordas, Marc Duflot

*A coupled finite element and meshfree analysis of erosive wear*
_Tribology International_, _Volume 42, Issue 2_, _February 2009_, _Pages 373-377_
Yu-Fei Wang, Zhen-Guo Yang

*Cavity flow simulation of Carreau–Yasuda non-Newtonian fluids using PIM meshfree method*
_Applied Mathematical Modelling_, _Volume 33, Issue 11_, _November 2009_, _Pages 4131-4145_
A. Shamekhi, K. Sadeghy

*Crack propagation analysis using PDS-FEM and comparison with fracture experiment*
_Mechanics of Materials_, _Volume 41, Issue 11_, _November 2009_, _Pages 1242-1252_
Kenji Oguni, M.L.L. Wijerathne, Tomoo Okinaka, Muneo Hori

*Three-dimensional crack initiation, propagation, branching and junction in non-linear materials by an extended meshfree method without asymptotic enrichment*
_Engineering Fracture Mechanics_, _Volume 75, Issue 5_, _March 2008_, _Pages 943-960_
Stéphane Bordas, Timon Rabczuk, Goangseup Zi

*On three-dimensional modelling of crack growth using partition of unity methods*
_Computers & Structures_, _*In Press, Corrected Proof*_, _Available online 7 November 2008_
Timon Rabczuk, Stéphane Bordas, Goangseup Zi

*Strain smoothing in FEM and XFEM*
_Computers & Structures_, _*In Press, Corrected Proof*_, _Available online 23 February 2009_
Stéphane P.A. Bordas, Timon Rabczuk, Nguyen-Xuan Hung, Vinh Phu Nguyen, Sundararajan Natarajan, Tino Bog, Do Minh Quan, Nguyen Vinh Hiep

*Meshless methods with application to metal forming*
_Computer Methods in Applied Mechanics and Engineering_, _Volume 195, Issues 48-49_, _1 October 2006_, _Pages 6661-6675_
I. Alfaro, J. Yvonnet, E. Cueto, F. Chinesta, M. Doblare


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*A coupled meshless-finite element method for fracture analysis of cracks*
_International Journal of Pressure Vessels and Piping_, _Volume 78, Issue 9_, _September 2001_, _Pages 647-657_
B. N. Rao, S. Rahman

*Fatigue crack growth analysis by an enriched meshless method*
_Journal of Computational and Applied Mathematics_, _Volume 168, Issues 1-2_, _1 July 2004_, _Pages 155-164_
Marc Duflot, Hung Nguyen-Dang\


*Modelling of cohesive crack growth in concrete structures with the extended finite element method*
_Computer* Methods* in Applied Mechanics and Engineering_, _Volume 196, Issues 41-44_, _1 September 2007_, _Pages 4087-4100_
Jörg F. Unger, Stefan Eckardt, Carsten Könke


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Extended finite element method for cohesive crack growth*
_Engineering Fracture Mechanics_, _Volume 69, Issue 7_, _May 2002_, _Pages 813-833_
Nicolas Moës, Ted Belytschko
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d=912155&md5=ee6280e64d9468e208ed459c7025e886
*Abstract*

The extended* finite element method* allows one to model displacement discontinuities which do not conform to interelement surfaces. This* method* is applied to modeling* growth* of arbitrary cohesive* cracks*. The* growth* of the cohesive zone is governed by requiring the stress intensity factors at the tip of the cohesive zone to vanish. This energetic approach avoids the evaluation of stresses at the mathematical tip of the* crack*. The effectiveness of the proposed approach is demonstrated by simulations of cohesive* crack growth* in concrete.


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> د.محبس جرب الدخول مباشرة الى الموقع :
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/
> 
> و اخبرني اذا كان بامكانك البحث ، اذا لم تستطع تحميل الملفات ساحملها و ارفعهها هنا ان شاء الله
> ...


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> زرقة السماء قال:
> 
> 
> > د.محبس جرب الدخول مباشرة الى الموقع :
> ...


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

قد تكون الملفات المطلوبة كثيرة لكن هي افضل من بحثي خلال اربعة اشهر:

Coupling of the meshfree and finite element methods for determination of the crack tip fields
Engineering Fracture Mechanics, Volume 75, Issue 5, March 2008, Pages 986-1004
Y.T. Gu, L.C. Zhang


A new method for meshless integration in 2D and 3D Galerkin meshfree methods
Engineering Analysis with Boundary Elements, Volume 34, Issue 1, January 2010, Pages 30-40
Amir Khosravifard, Mohammad Rahim Hematiyan


A coupled meshless-finite element method for fracture analysis of cracks
International Journal of Pressure Vessels and Piping, Volume 78, Issue 9, September 2001, Pages 647-657
B. N. Rao, S. Rahman

Three-dimensional crack initiation, propagation, branching and junction in non-linear materials by an extended meshfree method without asymptotic enrichment
Engineering Fracture Mechanics, Volume 75, Issue 5, March 2008, Pages 943-960
Stéphane Bordas, Timon Rabczuk, Goangseup Zi


On three-dimensional modelling of crack growth using partition of unity methods
Computers & Structures, In Press, Corrected Proof, Available online 7 November 2008
Timon Rabczuk, Stéphane Bordas, Goangseup Zi

A coupled meshless-finite element method for fracture analysis of cracks
International Journal of Pressure Vessels and Piping, Volume 78, Issue 9, September 2001, Pages 647-657
B. N. Rao, S. Rahman


Fatigue crack growth analysis by an enriched meshless method
Journal of Computational and Applied Mathematics, Volume 168, Issues 1-2, 1 July 2004, Pages 155-164
Marc Duflot, Hung Nguyen-Dang


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=69d476313dbad3a6a4feda7ef301a580

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=27739d6d4b3b31b8a18dcd8cdf55e4d5


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=69d476313dbad3a6a4feda7ef301a580

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=27739d6d4b3b31b8a18dcd8cdf55e4d5

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=a1f603e962f9f6907c5c3063730414b0

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=295c7dffc55ee25a1d503d8d688f098b

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=91abbf91e8ee828c5c8c77c1177fd286

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=76a0ba1301b4dbd4380f369f1053018d

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=557ff34d4d0de34a64cfe124aa6c8333

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=119c5770475d9f62e72cb180fadedecc

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=7212b364c3bbd6c6a0a968fee99de524

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=bc758b170ff3bce69f33fbad5bf4f2d9

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=fcda189afdf8df1cd70997572da70286

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=f949c80319dcae160c32d9da294a31b0

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=d4cf55f243f7ad71bf272a585f4b0604

هذا الملفات رائعة لكن انا في حيرة قد تكون كثيرة وانا ممنون منك كثيرة واتمنى ان اردها لك 
وان اتمنى ان تطلبي مني شي 


الشكر لك 
واتمنى وادعو لكي بالتوفيق وحسن العاقبة في الدنيا والاخرة 
وارفع يدي الى ربي العظيم الله تعالى ان يرزقكي عافية الدين والدنيا والاخرة


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> قد تكون الملفات المطلوبة كثيرة لكن هي افضل من بحثي خلال اربعة اشهر:
> 
> Coupling of the meshfree and finite element methods for determination of the crack tip fields
> مرفق باسم 1
> ...


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

Fatigue crack growth analysis by an enriched meshless method
Journal of Computational and Applied Mathematics, Volume 168, Issues 
مرفق بنفس الاسم


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل 
زرقة السماء


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=69d476313dbad3a6a4feda7ef301a580
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=27739d6d4b3b31b8a18dcd8cdf55e4d5
> 
> ...



لا شكر على واجب ... كل ما اريدة هو دعوة صادقة 

الملفات في المرفقات


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع ,,,

بعض الملفات لم تفتح


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع و اذا كان هنالك المزيد فانا مستعدة للتحميل 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=69d476313dbad3a6a4feda7ef301a580
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=27739d6d4b3b31b8a18dcd8cdf55e4d5



http://www.4shared.com/file/1564802...r_arbitrary_evolving_previous_termcracks.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/1564805..._growth_using_partition_of_unity_methods.html

بالتوفيق و لجميع الاخوة من يريد ان يحمل اي ملفات من الموقع المذكور فليخبرني و انا احملها و ارفعها لكم ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

لا اعرف ماذا قول لك 
انت لست زرقة السماء فحسب بل انت رزق من السماء

رزقك الله تعالى خير الدنيا ولاخرة


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا فلقد حملت كل الملفات لكن هناك ملف- زرقة السماء على 4shared الصورة ص1 في الموقع كاملة لكن بعد التنزيل لاكثر من مرة اجده غير موجودة 
فهل يمكنكي التنزيل from direct مرة اخرى:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=69d476313dbad3a6a4feda7ef301a580

هو موجود في 4shared : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1564805...partition_of_unity_methods.html?cau2=403tNull


اسمحي لي ان اكون طماع فهل بالامكان تزيل الملفات الاخرى التي بحثتها قريبا:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=289b8acc98c99542ef6acea10b13d655

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=c14e999e9c85e05ce6147a87f5dff35d

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=4d6a12434f7623a60f6563f63582621b

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=81ae8b549ba4dc71a434c35a7db6f3b1

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=79f85648e0880d2629746f687a43ec66

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=5790318db4fdc082fbbc03c15c8783b4

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=34dbdd121ba3274e938c9044978b3e43

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=abcbcee553e5b6268b65363d4abede9a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=40d97dfcf570ba720892d36ce6494f15

مع كل الشكر للمساعدة
والتحيات الطيبة


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> شكرا شكرا فلقد حملت كل الملفات لكن هناك ملف- زرقة السماء على 4shared الصورة ص1 في الموقع كاملة لكن بعد التنزيل لاكثر من مرة اجده غير موجودة
> فهل يمكنكي التنزيل from direct مرة اخرى:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=69d476313dbad3a6a4feda7ef301a580
> 
> ...




هذا الملف انزلته و رفعتة مرة اخرى ..
http://www.4shared.com/file/1567636..._growth_using_partition_of_unity_methods.html


و الملفات البقية في المرفقات .. بقي واحد لم يفتح ..


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع ....


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع ...

الملف الذي لم ينزل في الرابط التالي :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=34dbdd121ba3274e938c9044978b3e43

و السبب :
This article is not included in your organization's subscription. .

اذا كنت تريد المزيد لا مشكلة لدي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و ارجو ان تكون استفدت منها


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اخص زرقة السماء على هذه المساعدة التي يعجز الكلام والكتابة عن شكرها





واعتذر الى دكتور محمد لاني قد اكون حولت موضوع stress and strain الى واحة من الملفات التي احلم الحصول عليها والسبب بسيط مع كل اسف ان موسسة التعليم في العراق لم تنتبه ان تفاتح اوتشترك مع هذه المواقع الرسمية العريقة لرفد طلبة الدراسات بعلم جديد وبالخصوص وانا انتمي الى ثاني اكبر جامعة في العراق 

فلكم كل الشكر والتقدير وانا اخذت على عاتقي ان اكون عنصر فعال متفهم لقضايكم سواء علمية او اجتماعية 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## د.محبس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> تابع ...
> 
> الملف الذي لم ينزل في الرابط التالي :
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=34dbdd121ba3274e938c9044978b3e43
> ...



المشرفة زرقة السماء 
اكيد اكيد اني سوف استفيد من هذة الملفات لان مقدمات ونظريات مشروعي سوف تنطلق من هنا

تحياتي لك


----------



## larobyassine (21 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا موضوع متميز bravo


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (21 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشُكر و التقدير على هذه المعلومات المهمة.. بارك الله فيك أستاذي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس;1365885 قال:


> انا اخص زرقة السماء على هذه المساعدة التي يعجز الكلام والكتابة عن شكرها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
الشكر للمشرفة زرقة السماء على الملفات والكتاب .. وقد أحتاج لوقت .. لتحميلها والأهم قرائتها..
بعضها رسائل دكتوراه.. إطلعت على 
A three- diminsional large Deformation meshfree method for arbitrary evolving cracks​ 
وهو ليس سهلاً .. قد يستغرق أكثر من سنة لإعداد بحث مثله.وبحث جميل.
فإشتقاق المعادلات Governing Equations يحتاج لمستويات أعلى.. وفهم عميق لما به.​ 
علما أن الملفات تصب في معين واحد وهو الإجهاد والإنفعال.
وكما ذكر د. محبس فقد اصبح الموضوع واحة للأجهاد والإنفعال.​ 
تقديري لجهود الجميع.وفقكم الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> طبعا اسمح بذلك
> دكتور محمد ...ان موضوعي نظري الى حد كبير والعملي منه اشبه بحالات الفحص قبل وبعد الشرخ والتقنية المستخدمة هيه الطرق الحديثة في fem :extend fem and meshfree
> انا املك زمالة بحثية اترقبها في اذار المقبل في جامعة بريطانية اعول عليها كثيرا
> لكن انا الان محتاج اي بحث fem on crack لاضيفة الى الخزين
> ...


 

وفقك الله .. وأعتقد ان ماأضافته المهندسة زرقة السماء ( وفقها الله).. فيه الكثير..
وقد أغنت الموضوع ..

د.محبس.. اسأل المولى لك التوفيق في الأثنتين .. الأولى والآخرة.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

larobyassine قال:


> حقا موضوع متميز bravo


 

المهندس larobyassine .. مشكور بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

engr.akram قال:


> كل الشُكر و التقدير على هذه المعلومات المهمة.. بارك الله فيك أستاذي


 
أخي المهندس أكرم.. جزاك الله خيراً ..
العفو الجزيل ...
تحياتي.​


----------



## زرقة السماء (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> انا اخص زرقة السماء على هذه المساعدة التي يعجز الكلام والكتابة عن شكرها
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا شكر على واجب ... اذا احتجت اي ملفات اخرى ارسل لي بروابطها لانزلها لك ان شاء الله .
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
فعلا حولنا الموضوع الى تبادل ملفات 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وفقك الله .. وأعتقد ان ماأضافته المهندسة زرقة السماء ( وفقها الله).. فيه الكثير..
> وقد أغنت الموضوع ..
> 
> د.محبس.. اسأل المولى لك التوفيق في الأثنتين .. الأولى والآخرة.​



لدي الكثير من الاستفسارات في هذا الموضوع ... انتظر فترة الامتحانات لتنتهي و اتفرغ له عدة ايام ان شاء الله .


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*د.محمد باشرحيل
**المشرفة زرقة السماء*


شكرا لكم على دعمكم لي وحسن نياتكم

وفقكم الله تعالى الى حسن العاقبة والخاتمة


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

good note

نتعلم من ص1
انه يمكننا ان نحول اي نظام من 3d الى 2d بالاعتماد على فرض 
plane stress at small thickness system --stress at z=0.0
and
plane strain at long length system ---strain at z =0.0


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا دكتور محمد على هذا الطرح الرائع وتذكرت ايام الكلية
دمت بخير​


----------



## زرقة السماء (27 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> .​
> وهذه روابط جميلة بها فيديو ومواضيع عن الإجهاد والإنفعال .. روابط للموضوع..​
> http://www.tutorvista.com/*******/physics/physics-iii/solids-and-fluids/stress-and-strain.php​
> 
> ​



السلام عليكم 

كل عام و الجميع بخير ...

للأسف الموقع يحتاج الى اشتراك غير مجاني


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> *د.محمد باشرحيل*
> *المشرفة زرقة السماء*
> 
> 
> ...


 
مشكورين جميعا .

مداخلات وإضافات ومواد علمية متقدمة 
(Advanced Scientific Materials)
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.​


----------



## د.محبس (10 يناير 2010)

http://www.dsto.defence.gov.au/publications/1880/DSTO-GD-0103.pdf

هنا محاضرات دسمة جدا وملخصة لها علاقة وثيقة بالاجهاد والانفعال
stress and strain in fracture system 

بارك الله جهودكم في توضيح وتسهيل طريق الباحثين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> http://www.dsto.defence.gov.au/publications/1880/DSTO-GD-0103.pdf
> 
> هنا محاضرات دسمة جدا وملخصة لها علاقة وثيقة بالاجهاد والانفعال
> stress and strain in fracture system
> ...


 
الأخ د.محبس .
تمتعنا دائما بإضافاتك.
موفق في جهودك .





​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2010)

ماقدرش أقول اى كلمة لأنة قليلة على كل هذا المجهود
ربنا يجعلنا من امثالك يادكتور محمد
تلميذك أحمد رأفت


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> ماقدرش أقول اى كلمة لأنة قليلة على كل هذا المجهود
> ربنا يجعلنا من امثالك يادكتور محمد
> تلميذك أحمد رأفت


 
الأخ المهندس أحمد رأفت 
الأمل بكم أكبر .. والخير فيكم ..
اسعدك الله ..




​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

ذكرت في اول الموضوع ان هناك مرفقات 
وقد سهوت ولم أرفقها 
لذا وجدت من المناسب أن أرفقها زيادة في الفائدة 
وبالله التوفيق.
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يناير 2010)

وهذه ملفات عن نظريات الأنهيار ​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

مشرفنا الغالي د-محمد بارك الله فيك 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> مشرفنا الغالي د-محمد بارك الله فيك
> شكرا جزيلا


 
الأخ العزيز المهندس محمود عزت أحمد
شاكر مروركم وكلماتكم العبقة .
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.​


----------



## merohussein (12 فبراير 2010)

thanks too much for these good infomation


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

merohussein قال:


> thanks too much for these good infomation


 

_You are welcome_​


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (4 مارس 2010)

بجد يا دكتور مجهود رائع أرجو ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك
ومثل هذا الدواء من الطبيعي أن يخرج من صيدليتك


----------



## ابو الفضل7 (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
د.محمد ، د.محبس ، زرقة السماء .. وكل من شارك فى الموضوع
اشكركم على المداخلات الطيبة والملفات القيمة ولا حرمنا الله منكم
ودمتم بالف صحة


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك يا دكتور على المعلومات القيمة جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور دكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2010)

أبو الخير المصري قال:


> بجد يا دكتور مجهود رائع أرجو ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك
> ومثل هذا الدواء من الطبيعي أن يخرج من صيدليتك


 
الأخ المهندس أبو الخير المصري 
أللهم آمين .. 



[/URL]

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك خير الجزاء.​


----------



## ahwazy (17 يوليو 2010)

شکرا علی هذه المواضیع الطیبه


----------



## ميادة (18 يوليو 2010)

معلومات قيمه جدا دكتور محمد جزاك الله كل خير وموضوع يستحق التقييم


----------



## (محمد ودود) (19 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> الإجهاد والإنفعال stress and strain​
> كل مهندس ولابد ان هذه الكلمتين المتلازمتين مرت به​
> ...


 
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## m7mdsand (19 يوليو 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> موضوع بحق يستحق امتياز:
> لكن اقبل مني اعادة ترتيب هذا الشي:
> 
> 1- المرحلة الأولى مرحلة المرونة وفيها تخضع المادة إلى قانون هوك وتحتفظ فيها المادة بكامل مرونتها ويكون لديها القدرة التامة على إستعادة شكلها او حالتها الأصلية .
> ...


 
احب اضيف ان ال plastic behavior ينقسم الى مراحل :
1)yielding
2)strain hardening
3)necking
وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## eng_hani_966 (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على الشرح الوافي في الموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 فبراير 2011)

أشكر مروركم جميعا


----------



## mohr (14 مارس 2011)

Methods and Models for Predicting Fatigue Crack Growth Under Random Loading 
ياريت اللى عنده يرسله على

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 مايو 2011)

mohr قال:


> methods and models for predicting fatigue crack growth under random loading
> ياريت اللى عنده يرسله على
> 
> *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


 

أرجو من الجميع مراعاة شروط الملتقى 

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## فتوح (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات وعلى الشروحات
كنت اتمنى ان اشارك معكم في بداية الموضوع ولكني لم اره الا الآن
واتمنى حال مناقشة مثل هذه المواضيع القيمة والتي في هذا المجال ان اراها مبكرا للتفاعل معها ولاهميتها

واود ان اضيف بخصوص المواد التي لا تتبع قانون هوك
مثل حديد الزهر الرمادي وذلك لأن معامل يونج يتغير بتغير الاجهاد
فهو يقل كلما زاد الاجهاد


----------



## eng.eslamanwer (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .الاول شاكرين جدا لهذا الموضوع الرائع .ثانيا كان عندي استفسار عن سؤال في interview

is stress produce strain or strain produce stress and explain why?

السؤال التاني
Which is stronger thick rope or thin rope and why?

أسف للاطاله ودمتم بخير


----------



## فتوح (4 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.eslamanwer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .الاول شاكرين جدا لهذا الموضوع الرائع .ثانيا كان عندي استفسار عن سؤال في interview
> 
> is stress produce strain or strain produce stress and explain why?
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للسؤال الأول
The force produces both stress and strain, and you can the residual stress produced by strain. Stress is a state property at a specific point within a body

For question no. 2
The material prperty (strength) is the same, but the section property deffirent, so the the thick rope is stronger because it is depends on the second moment of area (section property)


----------



## eng.eslamanwer (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس فتوح على الاجابه والتوضيح الرائع.وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Abdulaziz Hedaib (1 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.masar kadhim (4 يونيو 2014)

روعة وشكرا على المعلومات االقيمة:56:


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (15 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم. اضافة متميزة من قبل دكتور محمد . وتعقيبات قيمة من قبل الزملاء الاعضاء . كل التقدير للجميع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 مارس 2017)

جمال ضياء النافع قال:


> السلام عليكم. اضافة متميزة من قبل دكتور محمد . وتعقيبات قيمة من قبل الزملاء الاعضاء . كل التقدير للجميع



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .م.جمال.وشكرا على اطراءك.وفقك الله.


----------



## محمود عبد اللطيف (1 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير 
الموضوع اتى في وقته 
و اذا امكن كيف نقوم بالحسابات هذة للانابيب على cod ASME b31.1
نتمنى ان يتوسع الموضوع حتى تعم الفائده انشاء الله


----------



## محمود عبد اللطيف (1 أبريل 2017)

*ِASME b31.1 2016*

هذا نسخة asme b31.1 اخر اصدار


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أبريل 2017)

محمود عبد اللطيف قال:


> هذا نسخة asme b31.1 اخر اصدار



مهندس محمود عبداللطيف..اشكر لك مشاركتك وتوضيحك.وفقك الله وبارك فيك.


----------



## محمود عبد اللطيف (29 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم دكتور وجزاك الله الف خير انتم السباقون بالاجر جزاكم الله الف خير 
و عنيد سؤال عن المواصفات الميكانيكيه للانابيب كيف احصل عليها هل يوجد جداول لها و من اين احصل عليها 

[FONT=&quot]*روى *[/FONT]ابن ماجه [FONT=&quot]*عن *[/FONT]أبي هريرة [FONT=&quot]*قال قال : رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم { *[/FONT]أفضل الصدقة أن يتعلم المسلم علما ثم يعلمه أخاه المسلم [FONT=&quot]*} *[/FONT]


----------

